

Assembly Summer 2010 Competition Entries - elblanco
http://www.assembly.org/summer10/gallery

======
corin_
Having been out to Assembly a few times (not in the last couple of years
though, flying to Finland is just too much hassle now days), I have to say
that there is very little that can compare to the atmosphere of 1000s of
computers inside a huge arena, screens lit up, no other lighting... and then
these demos playing on the huge screen. Great event.

~~~
wzdd
This was my first Assembly (I know, I'm late) and it was absolutely inspiring.
These demos take months of work, and they're done for fun -- sure, there's
some rivalry there, and there's a challenge, but it mostly seems to be about
creating art and having fun. It reminded me why I started programming
computers in the first place.

~~~
corin_
Glad to hear you liked it! Were you there for any particular reason or just
for the experience?

Pro tip: don't go to the Winter Assembly, it's no where near as good as Summer
;)

------
Emore
In case anyone else here also loves the Music compos, I created a YouTube
playlist with all the entries:
<http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=D5F4912EABFBA660>

------
est
also on pouet (3 demos actually on Flash platform)

[http://www.pouet.net/party.php?which=7&when=2010](http://www.pouet.net/party.php?which=7&when=2010)

------
elblanco
The videos of all the compos are up now. Amazing stuff if you want to see what
modern computers can really do in real-time.

